# Lip Fold Pyoderma



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So this issue seems to come and go on Bob's mouth, it never seems to bother him but it looks crazy sore! 
After a little bit of looking into it I think I've concluded that it's Lip Fold Pyoderma... 

Before I take him to the vet, does anyone have any experience with this.... What worked for you? 
I read somewhere Penatin Cream... But that would make me nervous putting that on his mouth.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

bob_barker said:


> So this issue seems to come and go on Bob's mouth, it never seems to bother him but it looks crazy sore!
> After a little bit of looking into it I think I've concluded that it's Lip Fold Pyoderma...
> 
> Before I take him to the vet, does anyone have any experience with this.... What worked for you?
> ...


Penaten cream REALLY works. Someone told me to apply it twice a day, and there were days that I managed only once a day, and it was gone before I realized it. That was about a year ago. It returned just recently, I used it again, and it took no more than 4 days, and it was cleared up. You don't have to use a lot, and it works best if you can apply it when the lips are dry. Smooth it on gently with your finger. I made sure I had something to get his attention with immediately so he wouldn't lick it off. 

Susan


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Penaten cream REALLY works. Someone told me to apply it twice a day, and there were days that I managed only once a day, and it was gone before I realized it. That was about a year ago. It returned just recently, I used it again, and it took no more than 4 days, and it was cleared up. You don't have to use a lot, and it works best if you can apply it when the lips are dry. Smooth it on gently with your finger. I made sure I had something to get his attention with immediately so he wouldn't lick it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



And you didn't find it made him sick or anything? 

I'll go pick some up tomorrow morning!! 
Thanks Susan!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Penaten is a German diaper cream that is available on Amazon.

You use a tiny, tiny bit. A dermatologist once showed me that when applying cream, you only need about the amount of a grain of rice. He said most people use way too much cream. 

One tin of Penaten lasts years. Works very well on all kinds of sores.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, I tried the Penaten based on suggestions I saw here when my dog had this issue. (I found it on Amazon.) Teeny amount covers the lip. It also seems to be very soothing, as he'd instantly stop pawing at it after I put it on. 

The other advice I got from my vet was to use only stainless steel water bowls, and scrub and bleach them periodically. There's a biofilm that can form (esp. on plastic bowls) that can play a role in this. 

The first time this stuff happened, my vet prescribed oral antibiotics, and it cleared it up. And then it came right back shortly after the antibiotics were finished, so all they did was temporarily suppress it. The Penaten works better -- esp. if I start using it as soon as I notice it starting. I mentioned it to my vet and he was fine with me using this tiny amount of it.

ETA: Here's what it looks like...
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Penaten-Basic-Creme-150ml-Germany/dp/B00B5R31BM/ref=sr_1_8?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1441161860&sr=8-8&keywords=penaten+cream[/ame]

The reviews on this one on Amazon are all about pyoderma - LOL:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Penaten-Cream-Packing-Maybe-Vary/dp/B000SI43LG/ref=sr_1_2?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1441161860&sr=8-2&keywords=penaten+cream[/ame]


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah i used it for my kids when they were babies for diaper rash. I just wasn't sure if it was safe for the mouth. 
Definitely picking some up today! 
All bowls in this house are stainless steel and get washed daily. 
I hate biofilm! Nasty! 

Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely try Penatin cream, Delgado got it for the first time two winters ago and in a few days its was completely cleared up, I saw it starting last winter and again put a tiny bit on and the next day it was gone

Magic


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I also vote for the Penaten cream.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik has had that. I'm thinking the vet also prescribed something orally for him and then I also used Penaten cream on it. It takes so little that I think I only used the bit that had gotten on the protective peel back seal .. and there's still some left on it.


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

I use Vaseline and it also clears it up in just a couple of days.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

bob_barker said:


> And you didn't find it made him sick or anything?
> 
> I'll go pick some up tomorrow morning!!
> Thanks Susan!


No, it never made him sick.

Susan


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine loves the taste of it so I have to initiate some form of entertainment so it has a chance to work.

Because you use so little of it, he has never gotten sick or had any type of reaction.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have recommended organic coconut oil for this with great results. I also don't worry about it being ingested


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

N Smith said:


> I have recommended organic coconut oil for this with great results. I also don't worry about it being ingested



Coconut oil was my next pick to get, but he loves it so much, so does my other boy, that I figured out of the two of them it wouldn't last long before it was all licked off ?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Less than a week!! 
Upped his apple cider vinegar intake.. And used Penatin cream a few times a day! What a difference !!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That's great!

It actually speeds healing.

Studies on zinc in wound healing. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Hammers68 (Jan 17, 2021)

bob_barker said:


> So this issue seems to come and go on Bob's mouth, it never seems to bother him but it looks crazy sore!
> After a little bit of looking into it I think I've concluded that it's Lip Fold Pyoderma...
> 
> Before I take him to the vet, does anyone have any experience with this.... What worked for you?
> ...


My GSD suffers with this also and the cream does work to help soothe but only temporarily. He has excess skin and so when drinking water irritates as it dribbles causing dry , chapped skin .


----------

